# Monate in falscher Reihenfolge , Access



## pglw (4. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

in Access habe ich ein Formular. Darauf kann ich über ein Listenfeld ein bestimmtes Jahr auswählen und bekomme dann die zugehörigen Monatszahlen in einem Diagramm angezeigt.

Problem ist nun: Es wird zuerst der April, dann Februar, Juni... angezeigt. Die richtige Reihenfolge wäre aber Januar , Februar, März, April... Das ist der Fall , obwohl in der zugehörigen Abfrage die Monate in der richtigen Reihenfolge sortiert sind.

Besteht die Möglichkeit festzulegen, daß die Datenreihen im Diagramm immer in einer festen Reihenfolge angezeigt werden (z.B.in den Eigenschaften Datensatzherkunft)? Natürlich kann ich die manuell im Datenblatt des Diagramms festlegen.
Wenn ich dann aber ein neues Jahr auswähle, ist die Reihenfolge dann eben wieder falsch.

MfG
PGLW


----------



## andi_g69 (5. August 2005)

Die Sortierung ist schon richtig, Access sortiert die Monatsnamen (wie jedes mir bekannte DBMS) in alphabetischer Reihenfolge. Wenn Du die Kalendarische Reihenfolge haben möchtest, dann musst Du auch explizit nach einem Datumsfeld oder dem Ergebnis einer Datumsfunktion (zB Month (Datum)) sortieren.


----------



## pglw (5. August 2005)

Hallo andi_g69danke, funktioniert perfekt. Hatte davor eine etwas unelegante Lösung gefunden indem ich vor Januar eine 1 gesetzt habe. 1 Januar, 2 Februar ...

MfG

PGLW


----------

